# كن يداً للخير وساهم .. "جمعية إنسان" لرعاية الأيتام



## الوردة الوردة (29 ديسمبر 2012)

FONT="Simplified Arabic"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي المسلم، أختي المسلمة
كُن يداً في نشر الخير ..،
و ساهم معنا بنشر عنوان موقعنا، والتعريف بأنشطته ..
قال النبي ، صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة كهاتين ، وأشار بالسبابة والوسطى ، وفرق بينهما ) البخاري 
واستغلالاً لوسيلة يسيرة قد تدر عليك آلاف الحسنات ..
ساهم معنا بإحدى الطرق هذه للمساهمة بنشر والتعريف بموقع ( جمعية إنسان ) لرعاية الأيتام ..










(1) التعريف بالموقع بين خمسة من زملائك في العمل ..
الجمعية الخيرية لرعاية الايتام "إنـسان "بمنطقة الرياض
(2) التعريف بالموقع في منتدى من المنتديات التي دائما ما تشارك فيها سواء أكانت منتديات إسلامية أو غيرها ..
منتديات إنسان - الجمعية الخيرية لرعاية الايتام
(3) مراسلة الجريدة المحلّية في مدينتك، لتكتب تعريفا بالموقع في عددها القادم.
(4) كتابة ورقة تعريفية بالموقع ووضعها في المساجد والأندية والجامعات بعد استئذان المشرفين على مجلات الحائط بها.
(5) ساهموا معنا في نشر موقع الايتام ومحتوياته في المواقع والمنتديات والمجموعات البريدية ..
بإستخدام البنرات الموجودة هنا :
ساهم معنا
(6)



يمكنك نشر حساب الجمعيه في تويتر@ensanorg
(7)



نشرالحساب الفيس  بوكhttps://ar-ar.facebook.com/ensan.org.sa
(8)



حساب الفيلكرFlickr: جمعـية إنسـان's Photostream
 (9)



حساب اليوتيوب​‫جمعيه انسان‬&lrm; - YouTube​
الدال على الخير كفاعله ..

[/FONT]


----------

